# Planning your wedding?



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Planning your wedding day?​
A few of us on the PCOS board are planing our wedding's and we thought it would be a good idea for a wedding thread for others to join us 

Im getting married on the 22nd May 2010  I have booked my venue, photographer, chocolate fountain, venue dress and i have bought all the things to make my favours

Nikki xx


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

52 days to go!!!!

Copied from the PCOS Board

For me its a registry office and community centre type wedding, I have 1 bridesmaid and 3 bridesmen, the bridesmen are wearing gold and black silk and velvet kung foo jackets and my bridesmaid is wearing a chinese style dress in the same material.  My dress which I postponed getting made too early 'just incase' is being made by my mum - we bought the material last week for it - its mostly a creamy colour, but has 7 triangular panels at the bottom each in a different colour (red, orange, yellow, green, blue, turqoise and purple).  6 of the colours are also being used for the straps (three colours on each) where they will start from the same place at the front, but then arrive in different places at the back so you get to see all the colours.  We've booked the cars (a jag and a bentley), we've booked a pig roast with all the trimmings for the afternoon and we are making our own buffet for the evening with help from friends and family.  Flowers we are going to go to a market stall on the morning of the wedding.  I am going to try and make several small bunches that I tie together, so I can undo the tie just before I throw them, so more than one person can catch the bouquet!

I've now sent out most of my homemade wedding invites - everyone has remarked on how lovely they are - I've stuck coloured A6 card together with a mini paper-fastner the front page is a colour photocopy of the material on the bridemen's jackets. then each page behind is a colour from a rainbow, with invite details, maps, etc on.  Just a few invites to hand deliver to people I havent seen yet.


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Im getting married too in 4 months!   Sooo excited x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I am getting married 20th June this year


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

forgot to add ive also booked the lady to make my cake and ordered the mens suits.

I feel quite organised at the moment. Ill have everything booked and nothing to do  

We are having a civil ceromoney at the hotel and recption after. I'm just trying to decide on cars,and make my mind up over if we have a sit down meal or a buffet. We were having a buffet (getting married at 3.30pm) but the wedding planner came back and said he would do us a sit down which only works out £30 more, still undecided at the moment.

Lizzy & Lulu ~ not long for you two


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

We are being complete piggies at our wedding, after the ceremony (country house) we are having champagne and canapes followed by 4 course meal followed by candlelit evening bbq too   woops...... 

Lovely to read all your ideas


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Dakota - just re read your post.... jeez you are organised!

I am still stuck on favours.......


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

ooohhh how exciting for you ladies- I love weddings! but I must say it sent shivers down my spine reading about all the wedding stuff...mine was one of the most stressful days of my life- yes-even more stressful than having TX!! We got married on 23/06/03 in registry office but as we were having family and friends coming from all around the world ,we had the big reception on 10/08/2003-one of THE hottest days ever recorded and the air con at the hotel had broken down 

But it's so so exciting... good luck ladies


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

hmmm yes my first wedding was a bit like that, this one it totally different, going to be small, with only immediate family and all the rest friends only! The venue is totally stunning and very romantic, ahhh soo exciting!

Congatulations on your little bubba, she is gorgeous! x


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

Blimey Nikki - May 2010?  I've only sorted out favours this week and ours is 7 weeks on Saturday! 

Oh - and if you go for Love heart favours - its not worth paying the extra £30 to get them personalised, as all the £30 pays for is a bunch of laserjet stickers that you stick on yourself when you get them - I stupidly didnt read it through properly!


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

Ahhhh I got married 6months ago... I love weddings!! 

We got married abroad with loads of family and friends attending... wish i could join in this thread  

Decided to have a renewal of vows in the UK for our 5year anniversary - yes, i am very sad!! lol...


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

I dont see why you cant be on this thread too Boo - its just a place we can talk about the weddings without boring everyone else to bits )


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I am getting scared at how fast its coming round  

Spoke to a local balloon company tonight  
They are coming round in 2 weeks! Cant wait!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Lizzy, im having balloon centre pieces   and an exploding balloon


----------



## cao (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi! Can I join you all too please? 

I'm getting married on 22nd Dec and so far have done...... not very much!!! Actually have booked reg office and private dining room in hotel afterwards. Bit like lulu just having few close family members and some friends. Am planning as stress free day as I possible can and going against quite few traditions- no cars, bridesmaids etc and I'd like a special dress but not necessarily trad wedding one, I just want it quite infromal but special for us (if that makes sense) 
Nikki- You are so well organised, you remind me of my friend, she is getting married in June 2010 and is so sorted about what she wants.
Lulu- we were thinking of having rock for our favours as we are getting married in Brighton, though not sure for definate yet, we might use the Christams thing as it's so close but don't want it to feel just like a Christmas meal. Did look at a great cupcake website as we are thinking of having these instead of traditional wedding cake and they looked really nice all wrapped in celeophane (sp) to give as favours too.

Looking forward to hearing more about people's plans and getting lots of ideas from everyone!
cao


----------



## cao (Jun 2, 2007)

Ooooh dakota what's an exploding balloon?   I'm sure this is something done on purpose not what normally happens to me when I'm blowing up balloons


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

It looks like this http://stourportballoons.com/balloon_arrangements.htm

It will be above the dance floor and they give you a wand to set it off when everyone is dancing and lots of little balloons come out 

/links


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

The link does work but its not of the pic i wanted


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

I searched through the pics and I spotted a huge clear balloons full of baby balloons - so I'm guessing they are the ones!  I really wanted balloons, but the ceiling in our venu is all pointy _/\_ and at the top there are two big fans - we have been warned if balloons get tangled up in the fans we will get the bill, and now I dont know if I should risk it or not?  I did think if we make sure all the ribbons are long enough for us to reach them still if they get to ceiling height and have lots of friends on balloon watch, it might be ok, but not sure if its worth the risk?


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Oooo Sades ill come and throw confetti over you if you come my way    

We have gone for a reportage album but cant believe how much they charge for copyright   The thing is i want all the photos that are taken on the day   and family memebers will want copies so will probley end up paying for copyright


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya girls


awwwwww.............weddings!! love.em!! we got married in las vegas 3 years come my birthday in sept. happy days! we then came back and had a fabby do big party (got to wear my wedding dress again!).  

for our favours we had miniture drinks i.e vodka, gin, brandy, etc and stuck a picture of my and my lovely hubby on them with the date of our wedding. as we got wed in vegas, we had a slight gambling theme - we also bought scrathcards for all our guests. expensive but worth it! 

someone mentioned there venue and balloons - sorry cant scroll back to get your name - but what about getting weights to hold the balloons down?  then you can still have them high enough but not too high to get caught on the fans?  just a wee idea.

good luck girlies - enjoy the planning    x x x x


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Dh2b and I just set a date yesterday - 4th December 2010 - and will be going full on Christmassy theme.   So exciting.

Karin

xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Aha Found you all!!!!

Wow lots of weddings coming up....is it the right time to mention i can make favors and silk flower arrangements!         

Well we are getting married on 29th August 2009,  We are having a registry office wedding but then off to a hotel for welcoming drinks, then a 3 course meal, then a disco and hot buffet in the evening.

Everything is booked! apart from the grooms suit which he is hiring as he is having a three quarter length jacket and wont get much wear out of it after...sooo practical lol  theres me spending £750 on mine!    
The hotel is offering all guests free use of spa and swimming pool etc too!

So i think everyone will be relaxed, i hope  

We are lucky cos df aunts boss is a photography..all we have to do is invite him to the whole day and his wife and thats it..no charge!

The cake i am making also..we are having cupcakes and a small tier for the top.

My flowers are being made fresh by local florist as also is groomys buttonhole.
I have made the men and female buttenhole/coursarges (sp?) myself.

Dress should be in in april.

ooo just to let you know that clintons will fill any balloons and weight them for a small price so all you would have to do is pick them up!  thought that might help some of you.

We are having a mixture of traditional favors and new organza bags with love hearts.  Our whole theme is a mix of old and new.  

hugs xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

im just pleased with what the hotel is offering our guests cos we are having our wedding there...it makes me feel better knowing i have thought of them too.  We will have a great day because everything is catered for.

Its important to us to know our families and friends are going to have a good time too as some of them are coming afair distance to be there on our special day.

ooo dress shopping how exciting!!! xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Superstar* said:


> I think I sounded a bit harsh - sorry!
> 
> My first wedding (which recently got annulled) it was all about pleasing everyone else and it was soooo stressful cos people were making so many demands. Mainly close relatives... esp my ex MIL.
> 
> This time hopefully will be harmonious


Not at all huni  , im on my second too and i spent my first mostly in the disabled loo crying!!! Bloody arseh*** of an ex and his family! Im justing awaiting my divorce to be complete so know what u mean,

Yes we have gone for a much more happier day and well im just happier in total lol

I hope u have a very special day sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxx 

Ps how did the shopping go?? did u try on any dresses hun??


----------



## yogagirl (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Girlies - I got married last year and it was by far the best day of my life so far!!!!! So I just wanted to say a huge congratulations to everyone on this thread who are getting married    and I know you shouldn't plug any products and businesses on here but if anyone wants any help at all with their honeymoon - I'm a complete expert!!!!!!!! I have recently written a book about honeymoons! So please PM me I'd be happy to give you all lots of advise about where to go, what to do and places to avoid!!! 

Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## yogagirl (Dec 30, 2008)

hi Lulu, haven't personally been to Lainston house but heard its amazing.   If you're honeymooning in the UK you should look at the Lake District (thats where I'm from originally) as there are some lovely honeymoon hotels and cosy lodges there, and of course in October it'll be autumn and the colours and light will be amazing! Have fun xxxx


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi ladies and hurrah for this thread    I'm getting married next year yippee!!  I proposed to DP on christmas day, I got tired of waiting and wondering if he would ever pop the question and I knew it would be a complete surprise to him, and it was, and he said yes!

Well I have done nothing yet, we haven't even set a date which I should really get on with because I want it to be next summer.

Sades that dress is stunning, just the sort of thing I would love to be able to wear.

xxx


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd go with the digital copy pics over the ready done album, but ideally I'd go for both - I've managed a bargin which is £650 for an album and a copy of all the photos in digital format.

My mum informs me that all the material for my dress has now been cut out so that is well on its way.

My shoes are with a friend who dyes them for a living. She has sent me my rainbow samples back - I'm choosing the middle design which I am told can have slightly less overlap on. I like the other two, but think the middle one will look better on shoes.

Couldnt figure out how to add a picture, so here is a link to the picture.
http://twitpic.com/2fdmw

/links


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

another one getting wed this year, 16th sep + erm done nothing oh exept we have had the date at the registry office booked since last year   saying that now our bands have been read we can get married at any available date in the future

havent looked at dresses, DP is just buying a suit so no top hat + tails, if he had his way there would be us 2 + 2 witnesses dragged in off the street, so we arent having a big do, well you know how it goes so far we arent having a big do as i can see more + more inviting themselves, i will be brutal if needs be  

may have somewhere to go for a meal afterwards considering i work in a pub that is sooo good its in the best pub guide 09 so the grub cant be bad ey   + thats it

oo + have found a jewellers that will custon make  wedding rings but as you can see nothing is set in stone, just the honeymmon which was picked + booked before anyhting + the wedding date was done around that   priorities priorities ey  

xxx


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

Got my finished shoes back from my friend on Friday - they are absolutely wonderful, splodges all over them in all the colours of the rainbow - I'm well chuffed! Absolutely unique! Here is my pic - http://twitpic.com/2ki05

/links


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I am going to decide on my cake in half an hour  

Heluerto your shoes are sooo funky!
Love them


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

oh i missed the photo!!!  but they sound fab hun

Ive choosen my flowers now so not really much to do.... got to think of some gift ideas but we moved intogether in jan so we pretty much have everything so not sure what to say...any ideas?

xxx


----------



## KELLYO (Oct 24, 2007)

Congratulations to all you ladies arranging your weddings, you are certainly More organized than some of the ladies I've had in recently who've been leaving it vvv late to start looking at dresses. (i've got a wedding dress shop) 

Kelly x x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

well its quiet on here.....

Its april now so awaiting my call to say my dress is ready!!  Its an exciting yet nerve wrecking time, lol

not much else to do now really....family and friends are starting to book rooms and ask about details and gift list etc.

Still not sure what to ask for

im having a job finding ivory stockings!!  Anyone know where i can get some...im gonna need a wide fit LOL

xx


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

eek not long to go now specialmum you must be sooo excited!  the last couple of weddings we've been to have asked for money instead of gifts for a honeymoon etc (or how about vouchers for a travel company), I think its pretty much the norm now as people are usually living together anyway.

Well we've set the date 19th June 2010 yay! but our church won't marry us (DP is twice divorced)   so we've decided to have a civil ceremony maybe the day before or weekend before with just very immediate family and then a blessing at the church and reception as planned at home with the whole family and friends, and I'm really quite happy with this idea now.  

I'm just so excited we've got a date    

I've asked my best friend to be my chief attendant or best man not sure what title we'll give him yet lol but he has happily accepted and we've set a date in May to go dress shopping  

the countdown has begun...


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

I concur with Laura, we've asked for money or Thomas Cook/Going Places vouchers (same company now).

Got bridesmaid dress fitting this Sunday and my dress fitting on Good Friday.  I keep getting updates on the dress as my mum is making it!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Yay laura!!!  Its always exciting when u've finally got a date now its actually happen and u can begin the planning....whoooooohoooooo.

I know what u mean about the church though as this will be my second marriage and df's first so we are having a civil ceremony.  Actually my decree nisi is being announced on 29th april lol so i cutting it abit fine but been reasurred that it will only take a week to process the final part after the 6wks and one day has past!  

As for the wedding its the little things now...which sometimes can be the worse part as they can be a nightmare to actually get finalised.  But im sure it will all go well on the day lol

The major prob at moment is we have decided to go to florida next yr so we are just having a small uk holiday straight after the wedding....But cant decide on where

Its got to be some where nice for dogs too as we are debating on taking our pup and older dog with us....its got to have plenty to do like historic stuff etc as although we shall be enjoying our time as husband and wife we will still need some other entertainment lol

Any ideas

oooo lucky you h for having regular updates and ur mum making ur dress...im still praying i like the gown and can fit into it when it finally gets here lol


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

WOHOOOOO!!! A wedding thread yay!!!

Well we get married 5wks today      Just about got everything sorted but still got a few little details to sort  
Our favours are tiny glass bottles with luggage labels on (Like in alice in wonderland) which i've engraved with our names and wedding date, were going to fill them with bath salts for everyone and then in the evening we've got somemore which are being filled with shots of Goldshlager with little drink me labels on to really get the party started     

Oh and i have a spare wedding dress if anyone is looking?? 

Sam xXx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey you!!!  Sam so good to hear from you hun....Really wished i could make ur wedding and i know jools keeps trying to get me to come too but just cant get time off etc..  

Love ur favour ideas!!  Send me on with ju lol  

isabella is adorable!! i will have to get a cuddle soon....where does the time go?

How have u got a spare dress hun?    Im just as bad with a spare teira and veil...so anyone interested let us know lol

I cant wait to see my dress   then i'll know the undies etc fit well with it... 

Hugs to u all xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

I am after an Elizabeth DIckens 54 inch veil in style Heather if anyone has one!


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey Sam - we're getting married on the same date then!  9th May?

cant believe its less than 5 weeks now - and all the bills that require paying 4 weeks prior to the event need soring out this week!!!!  Now - who do I need to pay?


----------



## cao (Jun 2, 2007)

Hello all you brides-to-be!

Posted awhile ago but have done nothing weddingy since but am after some advice re wedding dress. We're going for quite informal reg office then meal, close family/friends only. I think I want a sort of 1950s style dress, quite short (well just above my knee, which is short for me now compared to when I was 18!) I have been looking on line etc but was thinking of waiting til summer hols to try on and actually buy. Do you think this is too late to be buying a dress with only 3 months to go before the wedding?

Good luck to all those weddings happening in next few weeks (Sam, Heluerto) 

cao


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi hun, i think its worth having alook round but it should be ok to wait.

Im still waiting for my dress to come in and i ordered it november!!!!!  Last call they said it would be in may...I HOPE SO!

im now at the stressful bit of wedding planning.........Guests! lol  You know how it is....theres always someone u really rather didnt turn up but invites themselves or someone else in the family invites them!!    I wouldnt mind normally but when im paying out £32 per person to attend id rather like it to be someone who has been apart of our lifes.

Theres aparticular couple on df's side who hasnt been very nice at all to him but yep they are coming...then i have a cousin who has recently had a baby with a very much older man and yep they are coming.  

Im hoping there will be so many people there i wont have to spend all day near them lol

Theres not alot i can do at mo,  abit boring actually    

Hows everyone else?

I did get a very lovely clutch bag in ivory for my make up, hair brush etc oh and some flatter heels for the evening as my main shoes are very high!

Sam - wooohooo hun not long at all now!!!  Wished i could come, have a fab day


----------



## KELLYO (Oct 24, 2007)

Hit

From a wedding dress shop owners perspective..... 3 months is probably a little late to be ordering your dress. The reason I say this is the majority of dresses take between 12 and 20 weeks to come in depending on manufacturer and almost always need altering in some way. Think
I've only ever had one that fit perfectly first time. This does not mean you are completely out of options though. Many manufacturers do a rush order and this is usually a little extra but the gown arrives quicker.

Your next obsticle in bridal is that perhaps not many shops carry shorter dresses (I don't) although some manufacturers do make them. One of my suppliers mori lee do some really nice ones. If there is time and the shop you go to will help you then there is always the option of loaning a sample from the manufacturer for you to try on.

Lastly don't rule out some of the high street stores for more informal dresses, monsoons bridal range often has shorter dresses as does debenhams.

Excuse the middle of the night post but I've just given up sleeping lol

Hope you find what you are after x


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

Just wanted to say
[fly]*17 days to go!!!!*[/fly]


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey Heluerto!!! Were acctualy the day b4 you on 8th May!!! Which means 15days to go now      As for paying stuff i've still got loads of last minute bills to pay!! We need to pay for our food, car, church, flowers, band, dj....... Gotta laugh about it or i might get worried     TBH our food bill only came in a week ago due to amendments and i'm about to send a cheque for the car today, all the other bits will be paid on the day or in the next week or so. Tried my dress on last night for the first time since the seamstress had adjusted it and was sooooo worried it wouldn't fit as i'd been pigging a bit over easter but i've somehow managed to loose weight and it does up even tightwer than b4 she took it in?!?! Not that i'm moaning  

Hows everyone elses plans coming along?? 

Sam xXx


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

My dress got taken in too, so hoping mine still fits after the mass easter egg binge!  Been pretty good since though and just taken to doing 20 situps a day, so hoping that will keep my tummy in for the big day (as well as helping with the weight loss of course!)

Cheques all sent - just need to get the form to the registry office - I might have to hand deliver it tomorrow!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

OMG girls it sounds like its all happening  

I havent done anything since moving house, the dress i like and was going to order, i found out the shop had gone bust   which was lucky although we have took out wedding insurance. So need to find another stockist now

Im still undecided on what cars to have   some more researching to do i think

xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

WOW not long to go girls  

Its so exciting, mine is 8 weeks today   

I have got my dress and paid for everything now! Just my flowers to sort and get my bridesmaids dresses then i think i am pretty much sorted  

xx xx


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

Time really is flying past - cant believe its all happening a week on Saturday!


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Sam and Heluerto how are you both feeling?      Best of luck to both of you  

I had a fantastic day trying on dresses last week, it was a bit stressful at first because nothing that I liked on the hanger looked nice on me but then I found the perfect dress!  It almost looks exactly how I had imagined my dress looking and it feels fantastic on, I love it sooo much but don't want to decide just yet, I'll have a couple more sessions trying things on then make my decision.

Laura x


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a sore throat!!!   I just hope it goes by Thursday as I need to be sorting out the food for the buffet then.  I have come out in spots and I have mossi bites on me.  I managed to trap my arm in a fence panel and have a cut and bruise and I broke one of my finger nails which I had carefully managed to grow for the past few weeks.

DEEP BREATH

But I am really excited about seeing everyone and looking forward to the day.


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

for you hun!!

Not long to go though!!! WOOOO HOOOO!

Sam are you ok?

x x x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Heluerto,   deep breath hun

Im having a right nightmare regarding receipts. They are quick to take your deposit but dont send you a receipt, out of everything ive booked there has only been one company i havent had to chase  

Sorry rant over   its just really bugged me after sending out a dozen emails


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Heluerto    hope you're feeling better today?

Laura x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry ur having a rough time of it hunny     I was fine up untill yesterday and i'm now majorlly stressing out!!! Just all the last minute bits to sort and i feel like my head is gonna explode!! TBH i'll be glad once it's done   Had our rehersal on sunday and i was cacking my pants there so god knows how i'll be on the day   

Sam xXx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Sam make sure you post some pics we want to see you in your dress


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

Well the sore throat moved to my chest and my nose is full of it.  Coughing and sneezing all over the place - and so much to do cant even get time off work - actually I'm going after lunch today - need to stay for lunch coz its my work hen lunch or something.

I've bought myself a facemask to keep in any coughs or sneezes whilst preparing the buffet tonight and tomorrow.

Hoping it will be a bit better by Saturday although DH2B might be on his way with it by then!

Sam - good luck with everything and hope it goes well!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks ladies  

Well tomorrow is 'THE' day so better go to bed soon   Just wanted to wish you all the best Heluerto for your big day on sat as i prob won't get chance again now!!! Have a wondeful wonderful day  

Sam xXx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

​
*Congratulations on your wedding day
Love
Nikki xx*​


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Lots of love and congratulations on your wedding day Sam xxx​
​


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Congratulations to both of the FF brides! Hope you are having/ will have a lovely time!  

xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey girls!!

Well it's done i'm now a MRS  The day went wonderful, an amazing time had by all  I'm sooooo shattered now it's all over & i've finally stopped running around like a headless chicken!!! Haven't had our official pics back yet but will pop one a friend took at the bottom for you all 










This is one off of the hen do the week b4!!! 









Sam xXx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Congrats Sam, beautiful pics!!

Bev x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

WHOOOOO HOOOOO!

You know how happy i am for you hun  
I cant wait to see the rest of the pics, you looked just stunning  

x x x


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

​
Heluerto Congratulations to you and DH xxx​
sorry its late I wasn't around at the weekend, I hope you were feeling better for the big day?

Lovely pics Sam


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry its taken so long - we went away for a few days and only just got back!

We had a lovely day with lovely weather!


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Fabulous piccies    your shoes are amazing!  How is married life treating you?

DP and I made a huge decision this weekend, we're going to Las Vegas!  Our blessing is booked for June next year but there's nothing stopping us getting hitched at any time before then, we just need to break the news to my parents now    I'm not looking forward to that.

So who's next then?


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Heluerto ~ fab pics hun, and luuve your shoes.

Sam ~ lovely pics hun

Laura ~wow las vegas, can i hide in your suitcase?  

Well we provisionley booked the registrar while we were on holiday, and we have to give notice on Fri   Have been hunting for the passports and birth certificates  

Im booking the disco 2moro aswell, weight wise not doing to well, cant seem to get back in the swing of things  

xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I think Lizzy is next   Love your hen night pics on **


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

We need a list at the top of the page dont we lol

Well its been along time coming but i shall be making the important trip to the post office this afternoon where i shall be sending my final part of the divorce to scumbag registered!!! 

I also phoned the register office yesterday to make sure they hadnt forgotten us lol  We now have an appointment the same as nikki's on the 2nd july.....allowing hopfully enough time for certificate of divorce to come through.  

I had my first dress fitting last friday with my actual dress! it took 5mths to come in but well worth the wait.  I am also having a lacey petticoat which i ordered then.  

We are getting lots of acceptance cards so thats nice.

We have a meeting set up for the 24th june to see the wedding co-ordinator.

Other than making a post box for wedding cards/money for the day and buying balloons, and table cards its all sorted.

Its just the hen do we are having problems sorting cos they are a mixed age group and well theres not alot to do around here that i know of.  So any suggestions girls

hugs xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

ohhh so exciting, I am getting soooo excited about ours, just over 7 weeks to go!  

Madly sorting Caspars outfit today, have already bought one outfit but not sure....... 

x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I have 10 days to go    

My hen night was fantastic, we just went round town and got drunk with mens pants on


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

AAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  TEN DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You still have time to run for ur life Steve!!!         

xXx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi ya sam
Hows married life sweetie?  

hugs x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Doesnt time fly by!!  I know there are some other girls before me so you must be all rushing around dealing with payments and final details...hope they are all going smoothly girls.


Q: With your seating plans did you mix families or keep small groups of each family together  im just trying to work out whats for the best as we all know what families are like lol


Now have any of you had or having family dilemma's??  How your mum been behaving through your wedding planning

My mum is well id like to think typical...she isnt paying for this wedding so im having a lot of say, which frankly i should lol  i try to keep her in the loop with all the details but sometimes she can over step the mark.  Its knowing how to have a happy medium with her.  I think she has finally excepted that she will not be travelling in the wedding car lol  Its not traditional and well i really want to have a moment of peace before i arrive.  She had brought her outfit the other month and wants everything to look perfect which i can understand but sometimes she can get confused who the day is really about.  

Now the other issue i am having is i dont currently have any bridesmaids because i dont have any young siblings or family members and my friend cant make our wedding.  I do have an older sister who i havent had the best relationship with (not the doing of me) but recently since ive been with my new man she has started to make alittle more effort.  I didnt ask her to be my matron of honour because their wasnt that kind of relationship back then but now im thinking how nice it would be to ask her......Have i left it too late??  Im just worried she will suddenly stop talking again and i dont want to be hurt like that again.

im also wondering in the back of my mind if she is doing this purely to show off to my nan, this is also a long story but basically when she fell out with me she made sure my nan did too....this was the lowest blow of all as we were very close.  

As ive said before everyone loves my new man and my life now..........But what do i do?

Sorry for the rant girls just really not sure what to do, my sister is texting me most days telling each step she has sorted so she can come to the wedding...she has even got her outfit.  Has she changed??

hugs xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Married life is good thanks hun     
Just trying to sort out ur wedding day arrangements with ju as i'm his date if i can get back the same night as it's DD1 bd the day after   

xXx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

OMFG i am next


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Soooooooooooooooooooooo close now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi,

Can I join?  I've just booked our venue (and the lovely hefty deposit  ) for 4th Decemeber 2010.  I'm very excited... going for full on Christmas theme.  

Karin

xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thats what we wanted a christmas wedding but most of family wouldnt have beable to make it due to alot of work places not letting them take time off during that period.

Hope its special hun and keep us up to date!! xx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

I can't wait... soooo excited!!  Going to have Christmas trees and lots of fairy lights.  Berries and ivy.  Going to the national Wedding show in October for ideas.  

Karin

xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

OMFG i get married on Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!

Karin are you marrying in Brackley hun!!

How is everyones plans going?


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

*WOAH Lizzy*... too exciting!!!      I can't believe you are getting married in 2... yes 2 days!!!!!!!

Getting married in a village 15 minutes from here called Aynho/Souldern

xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

OMG Lizzy. 1 day to go   Cant wait to see some pics of you and Pea

Karin ~ I love xmas themed weddings. Im with you on the deposits. Ive found alot of places are quick to take your money but really slow to send out your receipts. Just have your cheque book ready  

I've booked the disco, just got to sign on the dotted line and send off deposit. Thats was the last major thing to do apart from the dress but want to lose somemore weight before i start trying on again

xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Woooohooo Lizzy...one more sleep!! How are you feeling? Do you have anything else to do now? Have you any family coming today?? all the best for tomorrow and im sending lots of sunshine!!! xxxx

Nikki, i was lucky with my dj as i dont know about every where else but here people were charging me £400-£600!!! I found someone who now does them as a hobbie as he has a full time job...he is only charging me £250 and i can pay him on the night!!

i Had a trial run with my cupcakes the other day and they looked i must admit pretty fancy!!  and apparently they tasted nice too....df had them lol

The other thing was we are getting a few cant comes..  so numbers are dropping and we werent having a big do at the beginning.

Nothing else to report here really, just booked my sister and mum in at the bridal place for lace up training lol

Speak to u all soon

hugs
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Thought id do a little list for this topic (hope no one minds), Please let me know if you would like to be added to the lists!!

  ​
*LizzyM ~ 20th June 2009

Lulu ~ 3rd August 2009

Specialmum ~ 29th August 2009

Cleg ~ 16th September 2009

Cao ~ 22nd December 2009

Nikki ~ 22nd May 2010

Laura ~ 19th June 2010

Kw33 ~ 4th December 2010

*​
​
*Heluerto, baby2, boowantsbaby, camly, yogagirl, samonthemoon*.​


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

and me! 3rd August 09   x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

All done hun!!  You are getting married the day b4 my birthday!! and the day my man proposed!!

xxxxx

Ps Girls i finally got my divorce through!!  I am now free to marry!!! wooooooooooooooohooooooooo


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Tracey ~ woohhhooooo      I cant believe some people wanted to charge you £400 for a disco  I'm paying £180 6-1am. Thats through an angency. I thought that price was a bit much  

Lizzy ~ All the best for 2moro sweetie. You will be Mrs Lizzy


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Just to give you another idea for a reception, we are having Croquet, Giant Jenga, a coconut shy (which we have bought) , and Hoopla - all on the lawn (if it doesnt rain!). We have bought an ipod for £104.00. Much cheaper!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

We are using our ipod for the seat down meal but we have 3 individual rooms on hire for the evening so a dj will be better me thinks lol  I cant believe u got one so cheap!!! lucky devil lol

Good luck LizzyM xxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Lizzy* Hope you had a truly fabulous day!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello Ladies!

Thank you for your good luck wishes! What an amazing day   
It went so fast but i loved every moment of it!!

Lulu our DJ was only £100 wasnt sure about him but he was good  

How are you all feeling?

x x x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

ahh Lizzy congratulations, please can we see some pictures?!  

Yes very excited here, 6 weeks today and my hen day this Saturday, however, Rich lying in bed after puking all night, please do not give it to me!   His stag weekend the following week then its all dress fittings etc.. yipppeeee!!! 

Enjoy married life, you off on honeymoon anywhere?

L xx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Lizzy* congratulations!!!!   Like Lulu said can we see some pictures please?

*Lulu* Do you know what you are doing for your hen day? My best friend/cheif bridesmaid is organising mine and so far she wants to keep it a secret!! 

All this talk of dj's... but we think we'd like a band. might be asking for trouble though as dh2b likes Led Zeppelin and I'm more of a Take That girl!!!  

Karin

xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Kw33 ~ hehe the music could be very interesting!!  Do u know i would have loved a band at our wedding but i guess it was easier to get a DJ.  I did however hear a very good singer whilst out shopping...i know he was only on the street but he was actually very good, i was so tempted lol  

Hen nights are difficult arent they cos you have to think of the area and who will be coming and what would theyall like to do etc...  I managed to get a package for £35 each that includes food, bubbly,cab fares and private booth and entrance into the club etc oh and  agoodie bag.  Not sure if thats good or not but it seemed it.

Got my big meeting with the wedding co-dinator tomorrow so hopefully everything will be alright and no probs lol

xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Very lucky for my hen day as we are off to Hicksted to watch the Show Jumping for the day (have members enclosure tickets) then BF parents house (they have a sort of mansion with heated swimming pool   ) where more friends are joining us for champage in the pool and nibbles   Cant wait xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

How do you go about booking a wedding abroad, I've never even booked a holiday   Always had someone else do it for me!

xxxxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi *Saila*  there are companies that deal with that specifically (you can search online) just have to decide where. Also can go through travel agents as they have brochures for it and hotels that can cater for it. Loving avatar of kitties!! 

*Lulu* That's sounds fabulous!!! I'd quite like to have afternoon tea at the Ritz and then Champagne somewhere lush.

*Specialmum*  too true... probably going to be thing we argue about!!!  Sounds like a really great deal for hens hun... bet you have a ball!!! Ooh wedding co-ordinator sounds cool... what do they do? (apart from co-ordinate wedding  )

Is anyone with a later wedding going to the national wedding show at Earls Court in October?

Karin

xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hiya,

Saila ~ All the major travel companies cater for weddings abroad   

Im going to see about booking my balloons on thurs as i have a 10% discount leaflet that i want to use. I have also found a burgundy car for hire which we are going to look at on mon. I thought i had all the major things sorted   

RE hen nights. I really have no idea what im doing for mine. A few ideas have been thrown around. Me and my mum will organise it together as i dont have a matron of honour. Would love to go aborad but know that would limit who would come and id want everyone to have the opertunity to have a good night out

NIkki xx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Nikki* Is it a vintage burgundy car? We are looking for similar as it will fit beautifully with our Christmas colours theme. What colours are you having? I would love to have a hen week abroad but like you there are some that then wouldn't come and I want to include as many friends and family as I can.... must hassle BF a little more to see if i can find out so far she is  

Karin

xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Karin, yes it is, ill see if i can find the link. Im colour scheme is burgundy and ivory


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Meeting went well girls awith wedding co-ordinator, basically she just makes sure everything is how we want it to be on the day and makes sure all areas of the hotel is doing it right.  She is also part of a team who will be our toast master.  We are going to be invited for a sampling meal soon YUM!! 

We also finally declared we wanted to get married today and paid our monies....i had to wait for the decree absolute!  So we are now up on the board annoucing we intend to marry 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Helloooo All  

If you want to see pics then PM your names and i will add you on ** if your on there!
Specialmum we are already friends on there so have a peek  

x x x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi all

Salia - am pretty sure most of the holiday companys can organise weddings abroad....  

For those having winter weddings, I have been to a couple and I have to say they have been gorgeous. One I went to rather than have champers as a welcome drink we had buttered rum which was delicious, its served hot. Also my ex SIL had dark green dresses for her bridesmaids, they were stunning. The colour of my bridesmaids would be suitable too, Amanda Wyatt designer in the colour Taffeta gold,  sort of goldy dark green. Its  a good time too as you can save on the decortation expenses as most places will already have fairy lights and flowers!

Well its my hen day today and its not got off to a good start. Caspar ill and I have had 3 and a half hours sleep not helped by Rich being on night duty last night getting in at 3am and then proceeding to talk to clients at length in the middle of the night about Pancreatitis!   So I am rather knackered, however I did buy a new bikini yesterday for tonight, so its not all bad!  

Catch up soon

L xxxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Lulu* Hope you've had a fab day and are now sipping champagne on this gorgeous summers evening. 

*Lizzy* Will pm you as definitley want to see pics.  How's married life?

*Specialmum* Glad you are declared, it's all real!!! 

I've got to phone the catere this week to talk wedding breakfast... Need something wamring but not Christmas lunch.... loving the sound of buttered rum... also thinking mulled wine.

Karin

xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Lizzy, Lovely lovely lovely...thats my opinion of your photos hun!!  You looked so happy and radiant.  Your flowers were gourgous too. 

Hugs xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww thank you sooo mch SM! I have still got loads to go through but i have to re size them for **!
I have a 1000 to sort out


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Lizzy your photos are wonderful, you looked radiant. K also look gorgeous in her little dress xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you Niki  

Lulu i cant find you ** but cant PM you as your inbox is full


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Booked my car today, We went to look at a different one to the one we booked   but saw it and fell in love


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi nikki,  Can u post a photo hun??  its so exciting, i have to admit the car was one the first things we organised.

Well its 2mths today girls til i get married!!!!!!  Its a strange time cos alot is done but yet it feels like theres tons to do too!

Family are starting to appear now and that can make things abit more stressful and the other day i was almost begging df to marry me and then we would fly off somewhere lol.

We got our wedding pack from the registrar today, we have to decide on wording and what we would like as part of our ceremony which was very exciting to fill out as it feels about us again instead of the party part.

We had two more exceptance cards this week.

my dress fittings and alterations dont start til middle of july so still some time to loose some extra lbs lol

xxxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Morning,

*Specialmum* 2 months how exciting!!! It's gets busier and busier now I guess with last minute stuff. Where are you going on honeymoon?

Nikki Let's see a picture!! 

Hello to Lizzy, Lulu (how was hen day?) and anyone else.

I picked up some brochures for Rome yesterday... I just can't wait. sooo romantic. Someone suggested asking for travel vouchers as gifts yesterday. She said someone else had asked for them... is this the "done" thing now? I have no idea about wedding lists etc...

xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

http://www.cremedelacremeautos.com/cars.asp

second pic down, managed to get it a bit cheaper than that though  

Karin, i wasnt sure what to do either, so i have found a little poem which we will pop into invites but ive changed it a liitle to include vouchers

/links


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Well ive had a trial run of the cake...it looks good    First dress fitting with seammistress isnt til 21 july seems ages away lol

MAke up and hair person cancelled on me    the other day they had over booked!!    But luckily i am good at my make up so just went and spent tons on some new stuff.  As for the hair my sister is going to have a go and if not then my hairdresser will do it.

The hen night has been a bit hit and miss but hopefully it will be a laugh.

Not much to do now, just the plans for the wedding co-ordinator how we want the tables set out and decorations etc

The hotel has a spa and beauty txs so im tempted to stay there for a few days!!  

Hope everyone else is ok

Tracey x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hen day was fab thanks KW, 4 weeks to go for us and I have my dress fitting tomorrow!   x


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Morning

Ooooh ladies it's all getting very exciting now!!! 

*Tracey* What a nightmare that she overbooked, glad you are good at your make up though. Hope if you paid a deposit you got it back!!!  When is your hen night?

*Lulu* Gla dyou had a good day.... how was the dress?!?!?!?!?!!?

Does anyone have any tips for photographers? We saw one that we liked this weekend but am reluctant to go with the first one we've met? 

Karin

xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

I would say go with gut feeling hun, if you liked this one around you and like his attidude this his the one....after all this person is going to be with you the whole day so you must feel comfortable around him!

Just make sure you get it all in writing, thats my tip!  Check he has a back up camera, 

Im having the hen do 2 weeks b4 the wedding on a saturday hun.

hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi all,

We are going to "try" and decide what we want for our wedding breakfast... ummmm how can you please everyone?!?!? 

*Tracey* Thanks hun, I really liked this one but feel like I should see some others to get a "feel" for the right one. But as you said they are going to be with you all day so got to be comfortable.

*Lulu* How's it all going... so close now!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok I'm on a roll again...

This time its back in the UK  

Which date help help 

28th of November - con's = people might not of been paid  

31st of October - con's = its Halloween


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Saila when we choose our date it was luckily a bank holiday which was great for everyone to get time off to get to the wedding but down side, it was abit more expensive for things cos it was a bank holiday lol  We just both sat there with the calendar and went thats the day we want to marry each other!  

KW33 Our hotel gave us some suggestions and we just choose what we liked, with the added extras for guests with special dietary requirements etc.  We have gone for a traditions beef carvery...always a firm fav any age!!  We have soup or melon for starters and choc truffle cake or fresh fruit salad for desserts.  I didnt want to be bothered with fancy names or sauces.

Lulu, hows it going hun

Well its not long for me too and everything is checklisted and ticking off at mo..just confirmations being done and hen nights organising.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Well I rang the church, DH needs to ring the registry office and get his baptism certificate and then we are going to church to set a date... I am hoping for the 7th of November.

I want a chocolate fudge wedding cake   or at least one layer like that!!

xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Saila~ I think a halloween wedding woiuld be awsome!! Wish i could of had mine then but a friend did it last yr and i'd of felt like i was copying her   

xXx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hello Brides and Wives!  

Yes all going well here, the excitment is really builiding up here! Dresses are all altered now and ready to be worn! Best friend and I have spent most of the week doing our stationary -  orders of service, table names etc. Have any of you looked on the website Confetti? Can highly recommend it. You can download stationary templates to make your own which is what we have done. One thing that I really like that we have done is Welcome to our Wedding books to give to all our guests. Basically consists of a little booklet of info, Who is who in the wedding party, table plan, menu, special thanks page and history of the venue. It looks really good I must say. 

Am very happy with myself as although I am not fat by any stretch of the imagination, I have managed to loose 12 ibs since last summer and am feeling really really trim now and all ready to be a bride (again, woops!) Caspar has his fitting tomorrow for his outfit (have I told you about it?) its divine   Just listening to the ipod at the mo and checking though the music. 

Best friends parents own a chain of cash converter shops and they have some new disco lights for me to use on the wedding night which is cool   apparently it is a good place to get hold of stuff like that. 

Anyway, just trying to avoid all the germs and bugs, ex husbands daughter who is 1 tomorrow has swine flu and is on tamiflu, they live about a stones throw from us so feel like staying in until the wedding!  

Enough of all my news anyway

L xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

ooohhhh do you want to know our menu??   it is lush, more excited about that than anything else! Oh and my ring, hee hee x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

ooooooo lulu sounds so exciting!!!  I think the books sound great but not sure if i have the time or patience! lol

Ive just finished my favors, and finally done the seating plan!

Dont blame u wanting to stay in, i wouldnt want to catch anything either!!

hahahahah u are buzzing arent u hun, yeh tell us all!!!!! 

hugs xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

hang on will try and copy and paste it from my booklet thing. x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Menus
Canapés 
•	Smoked Salmon and cream cheese roulade,
•	Chicken Satay
•	Choux bun stuffed with crab mayonnaise,
•	Red onion and Feta cheese en croute
•	Duck Spring rolls
Wedding Breakfast
•	Sliced Parma Ham, poached pear and Walnut dressing
•	Roast Rack of local lamb, sweet potato puree, Chestnuts and Sautee Mushrooms, French Beans
•	Passion fruit cheesecake, white chocolate sorbet
•	Coffee and Petit Fours
Vegan
•	Salad of Poached Pear and Walnut Dressing
•	Warm Mediterranean Vegetable Terrine, roasted garlic and basil dressing
•	Exotic Fruit Platter and Raspberry Sorbet
•	Coffee and Petit Fours
Little People
•	Homemade Breaded strips of chicken fillet with fresh vegetables and jacket potato
•	Traditional Banana Split
Evening Barbeque
•	Homemade Beef Burger
•	Vegetable Shashalik
•	Tofu and Pineapple Brochette
•	Tandoori chicken Kebab
•	Old Sussex Sausage
Selection of Salads, Baked Potatoes, Dips and Relishes.​


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

do you think we have too much food


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

This is our order of the day, ahhhhh I am so excited! 

Order of the Day







3.00 pm....................................................................Wedding Ceremony in the Library

3.30pm...................................................................Champagne and Canapé reception

4.00pm……………………………………………………………………...Garden Games on the Lawn

5.00pm.................................................................Wedding Breakfast in the Orangery

7.00pm ...........................................................................................Speeches and Toasts

9.00pm...The first dance 

9.45pm..................................................................................................Candle lit barbeque 

11.30pm...The Last Dance

12.00pm.......................................................................................Time to move to the bar!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

OMG hun    Thats well fancy!!!  

I went for straight forward basics cos our families arent into fancy dressings and sauces...But urs sounds lovely!!

Ive just got the info on my hen do sorted, We are having a nights stay in a hotel...they have a spa, pool, gym and we have booked in manicures, massages etc and we are having a 3 course meal with wine.  Then onto a cocktail bar lounge which is open late!! All in the hotel with the added benefit of 24 hr room service too.  Then in the morning we are having a full english breakie and more treatments!!!  

xx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Lulu* You sound like you are bpouncing off the walls  you sound soooo excited and happy!!  Your menu sounds fab ( I would think that it reads much like what we are thinking!!  ) Love the idea of the candlelit BBQ.

*Tracey* Hen do sounds good... lots of pampering with lots of good food thrown in!! 

I've spoken to 2 more photographers today and my caterers and booked appointments with them all!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

OOO i am feeling the excitment on the thread   

Lulu your day sounds fantastic and your menu looks stunning! Cant wait to see Casper in his outfit  
I tried to add you on ** but couldnt find you, i then tried to PM you but your inbox was full  

KW33 did you get the hair things hun?

SM hope your well

x x x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

doh sorry Lizzy! Try looking for me again I removed some security thing I had on it x

Glad you like my menu  

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh cant wait! x


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Lizzy* I did get them thanks hun... I sent you a pm?  They are lovely and should work well with the "do" I think I'll have (as long as my hair grows!! )

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

LuLu ~ The menu sounds divine!!!

Going to the church tonight to confirm the date, also been ringing a few places and going to look at reception venues this weekend.

It is 15 weeks away roughly till I tie the knot 

Did anyone send save the date cards?

xxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Saila* We are thinking of sending them but it's 17 months til we tie the knot. I'd just send out your invites asap... think traditionally they say to send them 6-8 weeks before anyway. How very exciting... although you are queue jumping!!  

Karin

xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

I didnt bother about save the date cards, to be honest it was one more expense and thing i didnt really want to handle with but i did tell everyone the date as soon as we had confirmed it with the registrar.  I guess its worth doing if u have a large family thats perhaps spread out or if you know some people are usually away or have families that may need to clear holiday time or babysitters etc.
I personally would look at the people u are inviting and see what suits you.

hehehe queve jumping i like that


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

No we didnt send those cards either, seems like an un necessary expense to me. I would say make most of it all yourself. I am the most unimaginitive person there is and mine look really, really good! My wedding invites had a back page which included a tear off postcard, pre printed and stamped for the guest to send straight back to me. Worked well and everyone liked it. 
Caspar had his fitting yesterday of his little outfit, so thats done now,need to collect it on Tuesday  . RIch done his last night duty last night before the wedding just have the whole of this weekend to go (started work 4pm yesterday - finishes 5.30pm Sunday   )  and then just normally working week for him. (Dont be a vet!)
SM - hows your plans going?

L xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Lulu ~ Its a montain of checklists and paperwork!!         

Its all going fine really, a few things i have to correct with the co-ordinator cos she isnt the best at paperwork!!

I feel alot better after having a day out of no paperwork and wedding stuff lol Got abit snowed in so had a facial and went shopping and then takeaway last night!! arrh that feel soooo much better lol

Everyone is getting really excited about the hen weekend now, so thats good!

I have my first appointment with the seam mistress of the bridal shop on tueday so i hope that goes well lol  its just to see if i need any work done on the dress and i get to see how my petticoat fits as i spoiled myself and got the full lacey petticoat to really make my dress a proper cinderella style hehehehe big girlie here!!

Very Loved up here we are lol  Very excited about becoming each others mr and mrs hehehhe


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

i had my first dress fitting with the seammistress, Apparently all brides from the shop has to have one atleast.  I was waiting for ages for my turn sadly on my own as everyone else to work.  When i finally got in she was a right cow!!  She firstly made me sign a thing which told me i had to pay to hire the fitting room (The one i had used all the time)  and i had to pay a one off fee and pay a hourly rate!!    This is all before my actual cost of work.  Then my petticoat didnt fit right    So they couldnt really do much with the dress until they sort that out.  But she was like telling me that average alterations cost a bride £150 but can go up to £300-£400    

Anyways the manager was there and i told her how upset i was and angry i was.  Luckily my df aunt is a dressmaker so she is coming to take a look....But that horrid women has only gone and taken my dress etc away!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We havent even a greed on her doing anything yet!  I was so upset and the manager of the store wasnt very nice on the phone cos i basically told her to get my dress back asap as i hadnt agreed to her taking it.    God im so angry!

So now i have to wait til next week to have my aunt look at the dress.

Its such a beautiful gown and it looked fab on me,  It only needs a small tuck at the boob area so it holds to the skin and the modest patch needs moving over slightly so its more central THATS IT!

I couldnt stop crying last night, i fell a sleep really early for the first time in about 3weeks!!!  Hence why i am posting now cos im awake lol

Hope everyone else is ok, xxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hello!

Aww SM sorry to hear your upset. To be honest I had problems with the bridal shop I used, the fitter however was independent and she was fab! My alterations including my dress, 2 bridesmaid and Caspar's outfit came to £225 and mine had LOADS of alterations. To pay more than that is obscene! Maybe try someone independent? 
Its all go here, but I am quite ratty as I just want it to come now, I think I felt a bit like that just before I was induced with C!

Hi to everyone!

L xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Lulu
Well i feel abit better today, i know what u mean about the wedding....we had to take some forms to the registery office today and i was soooo tempted to get married there and then hehehehe

xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ive just done along message but cos i put too many pics on it lost it all  

Heres a quick pic of my trial of the top tier, we will have 6 other tiers of cupcakes..yep which i making!!


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey all,

*Lulu* can imagine you are boucing off the ceiling now!!! Just toooooo exciting.

*SM* Wow you made that cake.... clever lady!!!

Well I've just booked a weekend away with best friend/chief bridesmaid so we can trawl wedding shops for dresses. Going to do that for a day then stay in a hotel and go to the spa the next day... bliss!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

OMG one month today!!!!!

Thanks hun, i know its only basic but we had a taste today and i have to say it was YUM!    

I can't believe its only a month now til we get married,  Its my birthday next tuesday and then the hen and stag weekends on the 15th and then the wedding....all go go  

My df uses niva for men shaving etc and today i found in boots a mini travel set of shaving gel, face wash and moistruser.  Perfect for the night at the hotel  

It was also my eldest dog's birthday today she is 8 so she got a new toy and some cake hehee

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Lulu ~oooo not long now, I'm so excited for you    

Tracey ~ did you sort your dress out? Love the cake. Wish i could bake    

Karin ~ have you looked at any dresses yet?

Nothing extra done this end. Really need to get back on my diet. No chance of losing a stone before sept now     Im trying to srt out my centre pieces but not gwetting very far, im doing them all myself  

xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Nikki

I have done my floral centre pieces and will be doing the balloon ones too so if you need any advice i may be able to help  

Lulu  I bet you are really busy but hope everything is coming together and u are able to enjoy this time leading up to ur wedding day.

I feel very incontrol of this wedding and organised, it certainly helps as im abit of a control freak and like everything just so lol  

I have two parties this weekend, one sat and one sunday afternoon....this is for my birthday that df organised but of course i will be the one in the kitchen    Never mind i do love a good party!!  

I had to drop off my engagement ring the sunday just gone and wont get it back til 7th august and im missing it terribley!    Df brought me a little ring just i had something on that finger...  

Just trying to make sure i have everything organised for hen weekend,  Girls what are some good cocktails  We have a cocktail bar and im meant to email some of our favourites but apart from white russian and sex on the beach my head has gone blank!!!

Also a more personal question,  Are u going to wax or shave hahaha  sorry but i have to ask cos i want to get my legs and bikki area sorted and last time i got a wax down there i was left with a throbbing raw patch on one part that was painful for weeks!!

Hugs
Tracey xxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello lovely wedding girls!!

I've paid the deposit for my venue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    That's it now!!! 

*Nikki* I'm struggling with the old wedding diet too... let's keep each other strong.  I haven't been dress shopping yet but have a lovelky weekend with BF planned at the end of the month, Saturday going round loads of dress shops then a night in a hotle and then Sunday a day in a spa... can't wait. What sort of centre pieces are you going for? One of my closest friends is a florist so might be able to pick her brains for you?

*Tracey* Sounds like you have everything under control!!  Where have you had to take your engagement ring? I took mine of to be cleaned the other day and it felt sooooo wierd!! As for wax or shave... personally wax but if you have a bad reaction perhaps not a great idea?

*Lulu* Hope everything is going okay... it's sooo close now. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

hI ladies havent got time right now to do a proper post but just quickly, would anyone like about 45 ish ivory placecards? They are plain cream if anyone can use them I will pop into the post

L xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Im back!!!!

The hen weekend was fantastic!  Everyone had a great time....and yes i got alittle tippsey!     
We had dare cards and mine was to get a kiss from 6 different guys....of course i completed that task  

I had a lovely back massage and pedicure on the saturday and unfortunitly i had a bad reaction to the mud pack on sunday so had to be showered off really quickly but instead i had a manicure with french polish.

The pool and whirlpool was great fun and the meal was lovely.

Everyone enjoyed themselves.

Hope everyone else is alright and will catch up soon xxx


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

do you mind if i join you lovely ladies,

i am planning a renewal of vows with my lovely DH and my 2 babies are getting christened at the same time. I know its a little different but our wedding day was ruined by a lot of different things so this is like a wedding day to us. We have booked a church for 20th august 2010, going to see the vicar 7th Sept  Think we have sorted a venue. Its the dress that is really getting to me  i have an offer of someone to make one as we are trying to do as cheap as possible but i really don't know what style i want  we are thinking of a themed party afterwards though 

Jenny


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hows everyone getting on?##Tracey ~ any photos of the hen weekend? will have a nosey on **  

Jenny ~ hiya hun, i remember chatting to you on the tri threads, seems like a long time ago   Ebya is great for things on the cheap and any wholesalers nearby aswell

My mum and nan both went to the wholesalers yesterday to get the feathers although i think everyone will think im copyig corrie    

Also dont know if anyone is near a shop called 'The Range'? but they have alot of stuff in for weddings cheaply aswell

Nikki xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Tracey~ Just wanted to send you loads of luck for the weekend!!! Can't believe how quickly it's come round!! Hope ju ju bean does you proud..... if you make him wear a dress though i want picture proof!!   

Sam xXx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

I can only imagine what he will get up too   

I have my parents coming over this afternoon, why is it when u have lots to do do they suddenely decided to pop over!!!   

I am trying to get somewhere to do my nails with extensions, i wasnt going to b4..just get a french manicure but they are breaking and look awful 

Everything is ready to go really...got the cake to do on thursday!  Im actually looking forward to it.

i will be taking my dress back to the shop for steaming tomorrow and on thurs we will be collecting it and df suit. Then i think it will finally sink in that we are getting married he he 

I have a massage booked for friday at 2pm to chill me lol

df has said after the wedding he will treat me to a massage regularly to help with my knots 

Im just trying to get the house sorted for when we get home.

hugs
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Awww it all sounds perfect!!   
My mum moved in with us a month b4 our wedding and stayed till 3wks after.... she was having problems with my stepdad   It was a nightmare!! All of a sudden i oculdn't get naything done as i was looking after her and the wedding was pushed out the way  

Are you having a honeymoon?? I'm just trying to pick somewhere to go for ours  

Sam xXx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

wow i know i couldnt cope with my mum moving in!! eek thats too scary to think about lol

We havent a clue to be honest, we are both 30 next yr so are thinking about saving up and going somewhere extra special ...  We have some time off after the wedding and in october so lots of time to think.

The only im stressing about is my appearance lol  my hair is playing nice at mo and keeps sticking outwards when i want it to stay curled under...and my nails are breaking!!  

Oh the joys of being a bride


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Just wanted to send you love and luck for the weekend... sooooo exciting.  Look forward to seeing your pics!!  

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hope you had an amazing day hun!!! 

Sam xXx


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

I hope you had a lovely day SM, congratulations


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a very quick post to say we did it!!! lol  I cant upload a piccy at mo for some reason but i have put one up as my profile pic.

Speak to u soon xx


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

SM is the wedding pic in your profile? I can't find it  

I've booked the marquee    yay, and I've chosen my dress but waiting until the end of the month to order it so that my bridesmaids can be with me, have also bought my shoes, paid deposit for the carriage and jazz band.  So relieved things are starting to move on a bit now.

Have met a couple of caterers and photographers and should be making a decision about them soon.

Hope everyone is well?

Laura x


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi everyone,

*SM* Hope to see some pictures very soon... bet you had a fabulous day!! 

*Laura* What the dress like?!?!?!?! I've been to quite a few shops now and found 2 dresses that I really like but am not convinced that either of them are "the one" Know now that i want a tiara and a medium length veil thoughso getting there slowly, found some lovely brifdesmaid dresses too.

Can't believe that soon i'll be able to say "I'm getting married in less than a year"... yay!!

Karin

xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I still havent tried on any more dresses     and my diet is non existant.

I did buy my shoes and Tiara last week from BHS. They had 20% so quite a good bargain  

I just know once xmas is out the way, it will come round really fast


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Karin  this is the dress:

http://www.maggiesottero.com/dress.aspx?style=A3271

it was one of the first dresses I tried and its such a cliche but I knew straight away this would be the one  Saying that there was one other which tempted me, so completely different, it was a Pronovias dress very frilly and sparkly, absolutely gorgeous but not for me. I'm trying desperately to lose a few pounds before I order it but its just not happening 

Nikki you just reminded me what I needed to ask you guys  when you look at that dress would you wear pearls or diamantes with it? So what is your tiara like? Christmas will be here in no time, and then its just a few months until the wedding, eeek, our wedding will be in April and the blessing in June.

Laura x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Just had to answer your question hun, ive had a good look and think sparkles!! But there are a lot of lovely diamond/pearl necklaces etc out there so if your not sure why not do that?  Its beautiful!!

I knew also when i tried my dress on it was the one...and yes with me there was a second tempting dress but i went for my big gown lol  its the only chance i get to go mad!!  i just wished i could wear it again and again!

xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I would say go with the bling   I love anything blingy, but not too much, a little goes a long way as they say.

xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi i have just got engaged so excited to be looking at wedding venues etc thinking will get married april 2011 as i am 4 weeks pg at the moment!

L xx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi everyone,

*Laura* That is stunning hun. So beautiful. I think I'd go for maybe pearl and sparkles like *SM* said. then you get the best of both.  I'm still on the weight loss train for my dress but like you I'm struggling. 

*Nikki* I agree with you that after Chirtsmas , the time is just going to fly 

*Linlou* WOW lots of congratulations to you... engaged and pregnant, how fantastic!!! 

Things are going along nicely here, still need to chose a band though. Have found yet another dress but think this one could be it!!! It also compliments both adult and childrens bridesmaid dresses that I\ve fpound so seems fated.  Also met with caterers this weekend and are awaiting prices for the different choices we have made.

Anyone know what type of wedding ring they want... kind of thinking I'd like a plain band in platinum to set off engagement and eternity rings.

Karin

xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi everyone

since i last posted we have found out that our pregnancy has failed   but have decided to bring the wedding forward to april 2010!!! so not long to organise things but im really excited and its good we have something to focus on and look forward o. have decided on a small wedding just close froends and family, civil service and meal afterwards - its going to be perfect and im going to be Mrs,K i cant wait!

L xx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Linlou    Hope wedding plans are speeding along.

I'M GETTING MARRIED IN 11 MONTHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

XXX


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

L   I'm so sorry to read your news  

K ~ hows things coming along?

I get married in less than 5 months        

Have hairdresser coming round next tues to try out some styles. Main things left now bridesmaid to sort, bouquets, rings and think thats about it

xx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Nikki* Less that 5 months... woo hoo... it's so close now!!!  Things are going okay but really need to get things rolling now. Need to sort band (I know I've been saying that for about 4 months!! ) and start to get bridesmaid dresses and stuff. And must choose a dress!!!!

Karin xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi all - 3 months to go here!!!! more or less organised but only hving a small do, need to see hairdressser about my hair its in a bob but hoping to get a hairpiece and have an "up" do, have got my friend tiara as my something borrowed  

kw33 - when is big day - you still not chose a dress was 1st thing i id!! lol

L xx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

*LL * Tried on a million dresses and found one that I love but it's so much fun trying them on I keep looking  Big day 4th December *THIS YEAR*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

K i was the same, although didnt try any on through the summer and thought best get a move on. Went to try the dress on i really liked beginning of Dec only to find out they were discontinuing it the end of Dec   So ordered it there and then    

Keep looking on ebay for hair pieces for bridesmaids but cant find anything i like


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Nikki* OMG you have a dress?!!?!?!?!?!?    are we allowed to ask what's it like? What sort of hairpieces are you looking for... I can't decide what to have in bridesmaids hair... think I might go for fresh flowers and some sparkle.

Going to confirm wedding breakfast with caterers today and try and sort a harpist for ceremony.

Karin

xxx


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi everyone  

its all change here, we've cancelled our blessing    decided to focus on tx as it was all becoming too much and financially we want to make sure we can save up enough for a few attempts, we will have our blessing one day just not right now.

We are, however, going ahead with our plans for Vegas, that is all booked and paid for so there's no stopping us now    I'm not wearing the dress I bought for my blessing, I'm going to save that one.  Just need to find something suitable for a small Vegas chapel now.

Nikki can we see your dress or are you keeping it a secret?  

Karin I love that you're having a harpist, did you get it sorted ok?   

Linlou not long to go   what day in April are you getting married?

Laura x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya

laura - just wanted to say [fly]whoohooo!![/fly] vegas was were my lovely husband and i got wed. just the 2 of us, in 2006. it was fabby do! had a great time. hope u do too.

lots of love to all you ladies for ur big day x x x x


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Camly    which chapel did you go to? we're going to the Graceland chapel


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

is it not terrible that i cant remember?  it was lovely tho.  i will ask my dh what it was called and try and get back on later.  it was ace tho. we really enjoyed it. we stayed in the flamingo which was slap bang in the middle of the strip which was good. we went back for our 2nd anniversary (and also my birthday which is the same day   ) and stayed in the imperial palace.  that was nice too.

x x  x  x


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

6 weeks on Thursday    I can't wait!!!

We ordered our rings yesterday    DP is having a titanium ring with a celtic design engraved around it and I'm having yellow gold with a few little diamonds set in it.

Still need a dress though  

Camly have you remembered yet    I haven't planned anything for the day, I've booked the chapel and we just thought we'd find somewhere nice for a meal when we get there.

Laura x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya laura - 6 weeks! brilliant    just googled vegas wedding chapels and its called viva las vegas weddings. it was really nice, we got married at nighttime in the outside gazebo. lovely    i was kinda worried as when we were walking to go and get our licence we walked past dozens of the chapels and they looked kinda 'dodgy' but finally when we got to ours it was lovely... thank goodness.  im sure u will have a ball!!   x  xx


----------

